# Cost of AI and semen?



## minifarmer (Mar 28, 2008)

What do you all pay for AI service and good to very good semen? Breed will probably be Dexter


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

I had my cow AI'd a couple of years ago with Dexter semen and the total bill was $65


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Depending on the Dexter bull, semen usually runs from $25-$50 per straw. I AI our cows myself, so I don't know what AI techs charge these days.


----------



## mamahen (May 11, 2002)

We used black angus, but the total bill was $20. That was for the tech & the straw. Last January 09.


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks for asking this question. I've been wondering too as my girls are about 12 months now. I'd like to add to the question if you don't mind. How does one go about FINDING the AI tech? I've tried looking it up online but I must not use the right search terms because I can't find anything local except information on how AI might be helpful~ I can't seem to find anything that says "Call this guy" or "Email so and so"


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

The major genetics companies usually have connections to local AI reps. Go to the "Technical Services" sections of the home page. There is a contact number there. Here is one for ABS Global:

http://www.absglobal.com/services-1/technical-services/


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

Your agricultural extension agent should be able to give you the names of somone local. Ask your vet, too. Dairies use AI techs a lot. If there's a dairy near you, ask there.

My local AI tech charges $25 for a quick visit, meaning you have the cow ready and restrained when he arrives. He's there about 15 minutes, then gone. He will allow you to ship the semen to him and he'll hold it in his tank until time to use it. No charge for that.

The American Dexter Cattle Association has a list of AI bulls here:

http://www.dextercattle.org/AI Bulls.htm

Scroll down to see my bull, Brenn of Paradise.

Genebo
Paradise Farm


----------



## minifarmer (Mar 28, 2008)

I was curious. Anyone used sexed semen where you would get a 90% rate of female conception?


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Nope, it is too expensive for my pocketbook. There is no guarantee that a cow will stick the first AI attempt. Using sexed semen would really make it expensive.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I understand sexed semen works better with heifers than cows, cow don't concieve as well with it.


----------



## deineria (Aug 22, 2009)

The nuns I purchased my heifer from always use sexed semen for their 2 cows, and they 
have good luck with it. They never use non-sexed semen.


----------



## FMO3 (Nov 22, 2009)

I have used sexed semen for the past 3 years, I do get a lower take rate on it. But, I have been getting about 90 to 95% heifers. I use it on good reproductive health cows only, I have not yet used it on virgin heifers. As those, might never breed in their lifetime...so not going to use it on them. I use it on the first breeding, on cows over 3rd lacation, and only ones that take on the first time.

It does not cost that much more really, when you put pen to paper. I just got 100 straws for $40 a straw, now that is $4000 worth of semen, but, if I can get say 50 heifers out of it, with heifer prices at about $400 a head at 2 weeks old. That is $20,000 worth of young stock for a $4,000 cost. Most, of the time out of 100 straws I will get about 65 to 70 heifers.


----------



## wigg (Sep 20, 2008)

I know there are many variables with this question, but what kind of conception rate is generally expected with AI?


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

There are so many variables that affect the conception rate that it would really be hard to guess, I am guessing 50%. Timing is everything in AI. The quality of the semen, how it was gathered, stored and thawed also affects conception. The reproductive health of the cow is also a big factor. As you can see there are too many factors to give a really accurate guess.


----------



## matt_man (Feb 11, 2006)

I think that regular straw AI conception rates are 60% and lower with sexed semen as they are 1/2 the size. We have bred our cows via AI for the last 3 years. Out of 8 AI attempts only one has failed and that was using a straw of sexed semen.

Our friends who AI for us were speaking to us last week about the use of sexed semen. They said that holstein heifer prices are really dropping and steer prices are going up. The use of sexed semen is flooding the market with heifers and there are a shortage of bull calves.


----------

